# any good tea tray plans?



## Packrat (Nov 19, 2009)

I have a very good friend that is moving away, and a nice tea tray would be the perfect gift. Does anyone have any good plans for one?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Packrat
Give this one a shot 

http://www.routerforums.com/email-router-tips-members-only/6945-free-stuff.html

========


Packrat said:


> I have a very good friend that is moving away, and a nice tea tray would be the perfect gift. Does anyone have any good plans for one?


----------

